# Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise Blue Edition



## golumolu (Apr 14, 2007)

What is Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise Blue Edition?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

While there is a Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007 edition, I have never heard of the "Blue Edition." Based on what I have seen on Google, it appears to be an illegal version. 

The Enterprise version, which is not sold (you have to get the Ultimate Edition) includes Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, Publisher, Access, OneNote, InfoPath and Groove 2007.

Courtney sends....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a pirate version of Office. Please see the TSG Rules, I don't think we want to provide any more information about this "product".


----------

